# Computer goes Reality



## south-and-browse (7. Juli 2010)

*Von der Forenleitung entfernt*


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juli 2010)

Ist das ganze mit der Forenleitung abgesprochen? Ansonsten verstößt es gegen die Forenregeln.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2010)

Rücksprache ist nicht bekannt.


----------

